# Bike Rim Rust Removal Advice



## Siz4sk

Hey guys, I'm in seek of restoration advice?.  The topic is rust removal. I recently bought a 1948 Monark Super Deluxe bike. It's in the cleaning stage as well as it being put back together from shipping.  Bike has great SS soul survivor look and want to keep it that way. As is the bike looks good but I think the bike could use a little cleaning to it to give it more of a pop in appearance. 

I'm in the cleaning stage of touching the bicycle rims. I'm looking into doing the cheap method of rust removal of dipping the rusted bicycle rims in some vinegar. Will this method destroy my wheels? If someone has tried this method please forward all thoughts of the do's and don'ts. I have not done this method before? I'm up to other methods as well and no the old metal polish and a toothbrush will not work, wheels need to be dipped IMO.  Not looking to buy new rims, re-chrome or re-paint current wheels, I want to keep that SS look yes. And info will be grateful. Thanks


----------



## akikuro

If the rims are chrome you can use Chromex (or Chromax?) - i've had good luck with that - non toxic and leaves your garage smelling like bubblegum...


----------



## Siz4sk

I forgot to mention that, Dumb question how do I test if these wheels are chrome or not? They look like there not chrome and are straight aluminum. Back in the day I'm guessing some wheels were chrome and some where aluminum?


----------



## Monark52

Please post a pic of your bike when your done.
Thanks.


----------



## Siz4sk

For sure! So someone has tips on the wheel cleaning?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I've had good luck just vigorously scrubbing chrome  rims with a brillo pad.  Chrome is harder than steel, so I have not noticed any scratches.  If the rims are painted steel, try a good scrubbing with soap, water and a rag to see what paint is left.


----------



## odds&sods

I have not tried this myself but I hear it works very well. this method is described in detail on the Vintagebmx.com website. since the BMX collectors restore bikes that quite often have chrome frames as well as components they get into this rust issue quite a bit. this thread was made into a "sticky" and is about 21 pages of back and forth between the members on the site but all the info is good. 

http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=4004702


----------



## odds&sods

I forgot to mention that this method works on painted parts too! and will not harm stickers and decals. who'd a thunk it!


----------



## Siz4sk

Up date, I tried this method this past weekend on my wheels. Method works wonders but apparently they were not chrome. The wheels were clean for a day or so but they tarnished to rust brown thereafter. They were just nickel or whatever plated so it seems. The vinegar just ate these wheels up! So with this said, the wheels are designated for chroming or painting. I saw a set of re-produced wheels complete on ebay so I think I'll just purchase these instead of going through the hassle to strip my current wheels, have them painted or re-chromed followed by getting them trued etc? I think just buying the wheels on ebay will be cheaper in route anyways. BTW: I have a Bendix rear rub, I can swap this bracket off hub to new hub yes? New rims with a little touch of the old to it. Don't want too much of the new look though, going for that SS (Soul Survivor) look.


----------

